# OMG it is an empty shell! (pics)



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Well I guess it hatched after all. I caught a glimpse of a tiny pink body only the size of my pinky. Assuming it will be white, I have named her "Salt".










Yeah I warned you it's a picture of an empty shell. Sugar grunted at me when I asked her about it and showed me her tail feathers. (mooned me)


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How cute. 
Now we need pics of the baby.


Reti


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

philodice said:


> Yeah I warned you it's a picture of an empty shell. Sugar grunted at me when I asked her about it and showed me her tail feathers. (mooned me)


Very expressive of her  

Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Heh. You should hear doves grunt. It's like, they puff up real big and expel air at you. Wow, I felt threatened. lol
Then she shook her head at me and fluffed her back feathers and Sanjaya gave me the 'hairy eyeball'. When doves attack. Not like pigeons at all.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

philodice said:


> Well I guess it hatched after all. I caught a glimpse of a tiny pink body only the size of my pinky. Assuming it will be white, I have named her "Salt".
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I warned you it's a picture of an empty shell. Sugar grunted at me when I asked her about it and showed me her tail feathers. (mooned me)


YAY!! see, told ya!! Patience pays off sometimes, even though I'm probably the most IMpatient person you'll find. Just ask my husband.  Can't wait to see the baby. I'm picking up shells off of the floor every morning now. Got babies hatching all over the place in two different lofts.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a cute. . .shell!  Can't wait to see pics of the babies. 

Renee, you're so lucky to be in the "line of pigeon work" where you get to hatch all the babies.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Congratulations on your empty shell!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations on your new arrival and your empty shell!  

Terry


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

So what kind of ninja do I have to be to get a picture?


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

OMG 2!!!


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

They are the size and shape of baby mice...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Ahhh, Philodice...welcome to the wonderful world of BABIES!!

We will expect UPDATES and MORE pictures! With babies, comes all this responsibility to the site, y'know!  

*CONGRATULATIONS!!*

With hugs and scritches to ALL  

_Shi & Squeaks_


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Ohhhhh, how cute. Seeing all those pics, I so miss babies.

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Congratulations on your two, adorable additions, Philodice.  



philodice said:


> So what kind of ninja do I have to be to get a picture?


There's really no trick to it.  

Take as many pictures as you can, as they do grow so fast. 

Just *have fun* with it & continue posting those pictures.  

Cindy


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

dont know whether it is mom or babies but in my loft someone eats those shells. i am very careful not to remove them...


----------

